# Ukrainian Surrogates, in Ukraine or Moscow



## Lalaith (Aug 5, 2013)

Any one used or know the agency, Ukrainian Surrogates, in Ukraine or Moscow? We need help, we are very worried about this agency? Is it serious? Thanks.


----------



## Allen (Mar 24, 2011)

Beware of virtual agencies, they don't even have an address! I never heard of such a company, neither in Ukraine, nor in Russia.


----------

